# ما هي الفكرة التصميمية لاي مشروع



## محمد ظاهر (28 نوفمبر 2007)

في البداية لا يسعني الا ان اشكر الجميع رغم النقص الواضح من قبلكم في توجية الطلبه ( طلبه العمارة ) الى التوجية الصحيح و الارشاد الى الطريق الواضح 

نحن طلاب عمارة في السنه الثالثة من المرحلة الدراسية و سامحونا في طرح الامور التي قد تكون بسيطة بالنسبه لكم و لكن عندنا و بقله الخبرة قد تكون غير مفهومه نوعا ما لذلك نتمنا التوضيح المفصل من قبلكم في هذا الموضوع .


الموضوع : توضيح مفهوم الفكرة التصميميه


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (29 نوفمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز ...محمد ظاهر 
اعلم مدي مايعتري اي طالب عمارة من تشويش وتشتت في الافكار والمفاهيم ...حيث اننا قد مررنا بنفس هذه الظروف من قبل ...وكنا نتمني لو ان هناك من يوجهنا او يأخذ بأيدينا لما نعتقده انه واضح وجلي لمن يكبرنا ...
الا ان الواقع ...وبحكم الممارسة ..اكتشفنا انه لا يوجد امر ثابت واضح للجميع ...فمجال العمارة يحتمل الكثير والكثير من الافكار التي تبدو متناقضه احيانا ومتعارضه احيانا اخري ...
لذلك ...انت اثرت نقطة هامه ربما تبدو سهلة لكنها في واقع الامر تحتاج الكثير والكثير من البحث والتحليل ...وذلك لانها تشتمل علي كل ما تمت دراسته خلال سنوات الدراسه كلها ان لم تكن تزيد عن ذلك ايضا ....
ولكن ببساطه ...
استطيع ان اقول ...
كما ان اي قرار تتخذه لابد من ان تفكر فيه ولو للحظه ....ايضا ما تخطه من خطوط لابد ان يكون من وراء هذا الرسم تفكير معين في العقل ....
تستطيع ان تصل الي اي فكرة تصميمية بوضع هذا السؤال .......(لماذا ؟؟)
اذا استطعت ان تجيب عن ( لماذا ؟) ....فان الاجابة تدلك علي الفكرة التصميمية ...

والموضوع في هذا الامر يطول ويطول ...
هذا بشكل عام ....


لكن ..اعلم ماترمي اليه وماتستفسر عنه بالتحديد ...
لذلك ...
فان اي مشروع ...يتكون من فكرة رئيسيه اساسية ....وتتفرع منها افكار ثانوية متعدده ...
ولكل مشروع فكرته المختلفه حسب نوع المشروع ...فهناك مشروع فكرته الاساسيه هي فكرة وظيفيه مثل ...المستشفي او المطارات او ....او... وهناك مشروع فكرته الاساسيه فكرة فلسفيه ...مثل النصب التاريخي ..او المتاحف او..او .... وهناك مشروع فكرته الاساسيه فكرة انشائيه ..مثل الفراغات الكبيرة مثل الاستادات ..او حتي الابراج المرتفعه ...او... او ..
وهكذا ....
ومن الفكرة الرئيسيه تتفرع بعض الافكار الثانوية التي تخدم الفكرة الرئيسيه وتقويها وتسير في اتجاهها ...
وهكذا اخي الحبيب .....
اتمني ان اكون قد اوضحت بعضا من استفساراتك ...والموضوع يحتمل الكثير والكثير وادعو اخواني للمساهمه في هذا الموضوع المفيد ويفيدونا من خبراتهم المختلفه ...
بارك الله فيك اخي وبالتوفيق دائما ...وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد ظاهر (1 ديسمبر 2007)

كما عودتنا داتما يا اخي العزير عاشق حب رسول الله على هذه الاجابات المميزه و الرائعة و جزاك الله عنا كل الخير انشاء الله


----------



## معماري من طين (1 ديسمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز راجع الصفحة الاتية 
مع الشكر و التقدير 
كل الود و الحب
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=66957&page=2


----------



## GARDEN (30 يونيو 2009)

شكرا عل المعلومات الرائعة . . 
تحياتي


----------



## adel albanhawe (30 يونيو 2009)

هناك نقاط اساسية لتصميم اي مشروع :
الامان structure safe 
الوظيفة (خدمة التصميم للمشروع ) 
الناحية الجمالية
التكلفة
اقناع المالك بكل ما ذكر اعلاه


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يونيو 2009)

بأختصار ....فكرة الكثير من المشروعات الناجحة
أن لا تبدء فورا في رسم أسكتشات و مساقط و واجهات
فالفكرة في حد ذاتها هي نصف المشروع و هي المحرك الدافع له 
فمعظم المعماريين لا يهتم بها فيحصل علي مشروع محلول جيد ولكنه غير مميز

بالنسبة لي وجدت بعد خبرة مشاهدة الكثير من المشروعات و المسابقات تعتمد علي الفكرة
وأن الكثير منها يعتمد علي رمز أو طابع أو ملمح قريب من طبيعة أو مكان المشروع كأن الفكرةنبتة
من أرض المشروع. 

فمثلا الشكل التجريدي للزرة أستخدمة أحدي المعماريين وفاز بمسابقة مدينة علوم
وهناك أمثلة كثيرة كأوبرا سيدني .... 

وعلي الجانب الأخر يجب أن تطوع الفكرة من الناحية الوظيفية

ولذا عمل دراسة للمشروع من كل جوانبة تكون مساعد كبير للشحن للوصول للفكرة أذا لم يكون الهدف هو تسليم الدراسة و السلام.
أنها مثل ترقب الأسد للغزال أو الفريسة يمينا و يسارا فلا تستعجل في الترقب (دراسة طبيعة المشروع )


هناك عوامل أخري مفيدة 

-أستخدام عناصر units مكررة فالتكرار يريح العين و يبسط الفكرة
مع تغيير في حجم و أتجاه العناصر units للتشويق مثل التغيير الموجود في حجم و أتجاه مراكب أوبرا سيدني
- تلوين و أظهار المشروع


----------



## أبو زياد (4 يوليو 2009)

*الفكرة التصميمية -1*

لا تكمن الفكرة في وظيفة المنشأ ، فالوظيفة احتياج وليست فكرة
فإذا كانت المستشفى فكرة في حد ذاتها ، فمن المؤكد أنها فكرة في الإطار الخدمي أو الاستثماري ، ومن ثم فإن الوظيفة أحد دعائم الفكرة

المكان .. هو برواز الفكرة وإطارها لابد أن تتماشى معه الفكرة وأن يتماشى معها ، فإما أن يكون هو المنبت وفكرة تأتي لتضيف له أو أن تكون الفكرة أعمق وأكبر من أن تحافظ على معالمه فتجد المكان وقد صبغ بصبغة تلك الفكرة الجديدة بل وقد تشعر أنه أصبح مكاناً جديداً 
ومن ثم فإن المكان أحد موجهات الفكرة

وإلى استكمال قريب في هذا الموضوع الهام


----------



## أبو زياد (4 يوليو 2009)

*الفكرة التصميمية -1*

لا تكمن الفكرة في وظيفة المنشأ ، فالوظيفة احتياج وليست فكرة
فإذا كانت المستشفى فكرة في حد ذاتها ، فمن المؤكد أنها فكرة في الإطار الخدمي أو الاستثماري ، ومن ثم فإن الوظيفة أحد دعائم الفكرة

المكان .. هو برواز الفكرة وإطارها لابد أن تتماشى معه الفكرة وأن يتماشى معها ، فإما أن يكون هو المنبت وفكرة تأتي لتضيف له أو أن تكون الفكرة أعمق وأكبر من أن تحافظ على معالمه فتجد المكان وقد صبغ بصبغة تلك الفكرة الجديدة بل وقد تشعر أنه أصبح مكاناً جديداً 
ومن ثم فإن المكان أحد موجهات الفكرة

وإلى استكمال قريب في هذا الموضوع الهام


----------



## راكين-هندسة (4 يوليو 2009)

شكرا عاشق حب رسول الله(صلى الله عليه وسلم)على تلك المعلومات


----------



## omar_aboroman (25 أكتوبر 2009)

كل الشكر والعرفان اولا لادارة المنتدى ومن ثم للاعضاء على المواضيع المطروحة وكل شيء في المنتدى


----------



## حسام الدين بابكر (3 سبتمبر 2013)

الفكرة التصميميه لاي مشروع تعتبر اللبنه الاولي قبل البدء في المشروع ولاكن تختلف هذه الفكره علي حسب نوعية المشروع فمثلا تصميم المستشفي ليس كتصميم النوادي الترفيهيه وهكذا وفقنا الله واياكم .


----------

